
Learning from Equifax: Why security must outgrow SSNs - jeffthechimp
https://mcafee.ly/2faf67P
======
dmckeon
While the central premise that replacing SSNs with something like "chip and
PIN" is good, note that the EU moved to "chip and PIN" decades ago, while the
US moved to "chip and signature" recently, and that move was in progress well
before the leaks of millions of CC numbers.

